# What size is your TV



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

What size is your TV in the van? 

I have a 19 inch one and it travels well on a swing arm bracket, but I am thinking of getting a 23 inch one. Size wise would be ok, but I need to check the weight etc. 

What size is your telly and also, do you remove it from the bracket when travelling or leave it where it is? 

Russell

My friends have a 32 inch flat screen in their caravan!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh dear, are we going to go down the route of mine is bigger than yours. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
seriously we have a 15" Avtex, it came cheap, nearly new at £125.fits in the cupboard on its bracket and we do not take it off or out.That should start the ball rolling, and draw a few comments I bet. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ours is a modest 19 inches it travels on the back bed with the bracket attached and then it slips on it over the table in readiness. It could live in the slide in cupboard but would mean taking the bracket off every time and can't be bothered with that one.

At home we are just contemplating a 55 inch mega monster - just so could beat Carol as she has a whopping 50 inches - only trouble is need a personal wind farm to produce my own leccy to power the beastie.

Never watched that much TV until we got Sky+ HD my eyes are now more square that the square box on the wall!

Greenie


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Mine is only 10inches   

But.......it is permanently fixed in the tv cupboard and the new Avtex model so happy with that.
Chris


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Just a mere 15" on a fixed bracket.
I've been thinking about getting a bigger one, but were to site it is still a problem

Boomba


----------



## sjl1970 (Mar 13, 2008)

Current one is 19" and we think it's too big! It's an LCD TV/DVD but an early one and is very bulky and heavy so we're going to change to 15" TV/ DVD 240v/ 12V. Much lighter and much easier to site. We find that our current TV dominates the lounge area too much.

Just got to find one now! Have seen some small/ thin/ light LED TVs but not sure whether it's too early to buy one just now or to stick with LCD.

I seriously can't imagine a 32" in the van, our home one is 32" !!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Have 16" TV in the Motorhome. I put it back in the box for travelling.
Gerry


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

15" in the van and I've just bought a 60" for the house - rather over egged it actually 8O Could of settled for a 52 8)


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

48" at home but 16" in motorhome did have 20" but changed to Avitek very pleased weighs less and picture great once you start watching you forget the screen size.


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

48 at home and 16" Avtex in M/H, just need to find a signal now  


Biglol


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

TV? We don't watch much TV! :roll: :wink: 

In our house, we only have...

... a 26" CRT in top room; a 15" CRT in bedroom; a 26" LCD in daughter's bedroom; a 15" LCD in kitchen; oh, a 37" plasma in the living room... and...

... in the Coral there's a 16" LCD with DVD player and SD Card slot. This latter TV is attached to the bracket that came from Adria. For viewing, the TV can be angled and turned to face the rear corner bed, OR the forward Euro-lounge. After use, the TV folds upwards on its bracket, taking up about 4" of depth. The TV and bracket then slide into a cupboard at the top of the tech-tower, leaving significant space for other items. For travelling, a folded blanket is put under the TV to stop vibration. This is the best system that I've seen.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

19in flat screen with cd player built in, attached permanently to the wall of the bathroom, facing the lounge/dining area.

Jenny


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a Enox 22" LED/TV runs on 12Volts and only uses 32Watts, also available in 19" and 24".

TV Details

TerryG.


----------



## Richard_the_Rogue (Jun 11, 2009)

No TV in my MH at all.

Part of the joy of getting away in the MH is to escape from TV! We talk to each other instead. 8O


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I think mine could be one of the smallest at only 7". It's an under-cupboard unit bought from Lidl a couple of years ago. I built a special shelf under the drinks cabinet to hang it from and the screen folds neatly away under the unit. It's a multi system TV which should work all over Europe and it has DVBT too. It plays DVDs and has a built in radio. Runs straight off the 12v socket.

The weak spot at the moment is the flying saucer aerial but I'm hoping for great things come switchover!

JohnW


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

I recently bought a new Alden 12v tv from Vanbitz - 19in. Vast improvement on my old LCD tv - a fraction of the weight and only uses 1.5 amps. Lives on its bracket all the time. Has all the usual DVD player usb socket blah blah. Its the biz.


----------

